# Nanochromis splendens



## joemc

Hi,
are there any keepers of these little fish on the forum?
I am picking up a group of 6 or 8 of them later this month so any tips on care would be appreciated, particularly in regard to sexing young fish
tks 
joe


----------



## samaki

Hi i'm not a specielist but a soft water, some rocks and roots for the hideouts, fine sand, i kept N.transvestitus by pair in a 30g with pelvicachromis taeniatus
xris


----------



## joemc

Hi,
thanks for the speedy reply, I also keep Nanochromis transvestitus, I have two pairs, both are with fry at the moment, they are a beautiful little fish, one that should be kept more often, they were the fish that tempted me to say yes to the N. splendens


----------



## samaki

Hi the N.splendens is really beautiful too but I don't know if they require the exact same water parameters, perhaps they need less soft water.
xris


----------



## joemc

tks, I will update the thread once I receive the fish, in the meantime I will be setting up the tank to prepare for their arrival and will do some research on the species
tks again
joe


----------



## joemc

Hi sorry for the delay in posting again, I have been meaning to get back to the thread, I picked up the fish, but their id had to be questioned despite the original i.d. by a well known fish expert I now believe them to be Nanochromis parilus, any experts on here are welcome to confirm or disagree with this, I personally know next to nothing about this genus of fish and am a complete beginner here with west African cichlids, but I want to learn!
here is a short video of some of them




your thoughts on their id and any advice on their care would be greatly appreciated
joe


----------



## lizardboy

I currently have a pair of nanochromis parilus. They're really great fish, you'll enjoy them. The one thing I noticed was that they can be aggressive towards conspecifics, so I really don't feel you could keep 6-8 together for a long period of time. I have mine in a 55g, and so far they're the only ones in there, and the male is almost constantly chasing the female. Mine are WC and they were relatively easy to switch to frozen food (blood worms, brine shrimp, mysis, etc.) They like soft water and lots of rocks and branches. They really enjoy my heavily planted tank. PM me for more specific stuff, if you'd like


----------

